# I have a kindle question.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 20, 2016)

My daughter showed me how to put music on my kindle using the youtube-MP3 converter. It was working fine. I like it because when the hubby and I travel I can get the music through the car speakers. Many of my old Cd's don't play well in the car so this was a great solution. Just last week I decided to put some Christmas music on and I can't get it to work. A little bar comes up after I hit convert telling me there is some maintenance going on and try in about an hour. I've tried time and time again and even tried different songs.It won't let me do it.. If it is any help I have a desk top computer as well., I'm willing to put the music on my Kindle from that,if it is even possible. Please make directions as simple as possible, I struggle with this technology. Any help would be appreciated.  My Kindle is a Fire HD 6 4th generation.


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Ruth,

I have a Fire HD 6 also and use the YouTube down loader.

Go to settings in your YouTube down loader and check the
place that says check for updates when I open the program,
or words to that effect, when you have done that, shut the
program down, then start it up again and you should get the
latest version, I got an upgrade on mine yesterday.

You could just Google for the YouTube down loader and you
will get the latest version and that should fix your problem.

Google for a free audio converter, or try Audacity, it is free,
you can convert your CDs to MP3 and get them on to the
Kindle.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------

